# Chicken Liver Tricks!!!



## HookUpFishOn

Anyone know any proven tricks for chicken liver? Particularly how to keep it on a hook? I've been reading a lot of different ones on other websites, but I figure that OGF guys are the ones you can trust!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Curing them works well. I did that to toughen them up. But I only use fresh cut bait now.


----------



## Salmonid

Treble hooks help and also keeping it frozen until you are ready to use it, (half thawed, it stays on the hook better) but the best way is to wrap it up into screened nylon, ( IE Steelhead spawn mesh or panty hose squares) then wrap it with a rubber band trim excess off and you have abunch of good bait that will stay on a single hook even for a good while. 

Salmonid


----------



## HookUpFishOn

How did you cure them?


----------



## PolymerStew

I use spawn sac mesh. I get the 4" squares and use elastic thread to tie it shut. I like to keep it half frozen so I don't squish out all the blood while I'm tying it.

For curing them I think a lot of people just let them sit out in the sun for awhile. I haven't tried this because I like the bait to be as bloody as possible.


----------



## fishdealer04

I always just keep them cold in the cooler and put a piece on a normal hook. I have never had a problem with it not staying on the hook. When you cast it, do a lob cast and you will be fine. If you try to wing it, you will loose it. After it soaks for awhile I take it off anyway to put a fresh peice on.


----------



## catfisherman

i just wrap thread around it, i take about a 12 inch piece and just wrap it


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Very interesting read as I have trouble keeping it on as well, I will agree with the poster who said dont try to wing it, a gentle lob will get it out there plenty, some of the pieces of liver in a container lets face it aint worth two shakes.


----------



## wabi

I either lay it out in direct sunlight on a hot sunny day, or stick in the dehydrator on high (145º F) for 8-10 hours. It gets "crusty" on the exterior and stays on the hook well. I also often sprinkle garlic salt on it before I dry it.


----------



## Abu65

When you tie your hook on leave the tag end of the line about 8 inches long, use that tag end to wrap the chicken liver with......Abu65


----------



## phisherman

Panty hose


----------



## Joey209

Chicken liver is overrated


----------



## HookUpFishOn

I ended up using the bag from a bunch of onions. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## PolymerStew

Joey209 said:


> Chicken liver is overrated


But it works great for catching bullheads to use as bait


----------



## HookUpFishOn

I did catch a few bullhead. I'll have to hook one on next time. Where do you hook them?


----------



## pendog66

the only trick i have with chicken livers is catching every turtle in that stretch of river


----------



## husky hooker

HOOKUPFISHON pm sent im not telling my secret to non members.if ya want to know pm who i just pm ed;lol but it none of the above!!!


----------



## FISHIN216

Abu65 said:


> When you tie your hook on leave the tag end of the line about 8 inches long, use that tag end to wrap the chicken liver with......Abu65


that is a great idea, never heard that


----------



## husky hooker

panty hose gets waterloged to quick.get mine set up before i go. a little work at home but nice on the water.p m some of these members . i don t mine sharing. Theguy knows now too.we sell these at jims and darlenes cripple creek bait and tackle.i gave them the idea and they do there own.


----------



## firstflight111

HookUpFishOn said:


> Anyone know any proven tricks for chicken liver? Particularly how to keep it on a hook? I've been reading a lot of different ones on other websites, but I figure that OGF guys are the ones you can trust!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


spawn bag and slikworm thread for steeles


----------



## FISHIN216

did you ever actually try the spawn bags? when i did it was a huge pain in the ass. couldnt get the hook through the spawn sac and when i did it ripped it and getting the empty spawn sac off the hook was a whole other problem


----------



## 01mercLS

throw the liver in a blender, add a little flour until you can make balls, then you got chicken liver balls. stays on the hook everytime.


----------



## Snobal

Always have a spool of leader material with me. I used to just cut a short piece and tie the liver to the hook. Now I go with the spawn sac or pantyhose. And YES they are both a bit of a pain to remove from the hook!

Also, if you are casting off the liver, add more weight to your rig. The more weight you are using, the less force you need to cast the same distance!


----------



## Bluebuster6912

use the little black hair ties the sell at the $1 store smallest u can get put liver on hook put the hair tie over it. U can wing it this way


----------



## firstflight111

theguy said:


> did you ever actually try the spawn bags? when i did it was a huge pain in the ass. couldnt get the hook through the spawn sac and when i did it ripped it and getting the empty spawn sac off the hook was a whole other problem


yes i have done it and do it all the time.. leave a lot of apawn bag at top put hook there ...


----------



## coolerzfull

wabi said:


> I either lay it out in direct sunlight on a hot sunny day, or stick in the dehydrator on high (145º F) for 8-10 hours. It gets "crusty" on the exterior and stays on the hook well. I also often sprinkle garlic salt on it before I dry it.


That sounds tasty for people to eat


----------



## creekcrawler

An old timer told me to use chicken hearts insead. They stay on the hook longer.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Best advice I can give is KEEP IT COLD ( not frozen )..also don't rip it apart but use a sharp cutbait knife to cut it into chunks, the less you handle it the better the condition. As far as rigging I have a system that I use when catching in high volume in Lakes (because I seldome use liver any place else) I use #2 Gamakatsu or Matzu Aberdeen style hooks (needs to be stiff wire) with a big splitshot about 5" above that. I know it sounds dumb but trust me it works great & keeps Bullheads & Channels from swallowing the hook. Just remember the less you pierce the liver the better it'll stay on the hook.


----------



## husky hooker

and you can throw it as hard and long as you want??????


----------



## musikman43155

I thought about using panty hose last year to keep liver on. I mentioned it to an ol' timer and he said it's against the law and that he was ticketed for wrapping the liver in something the cat could potentially pull off and swallow?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I fish with 10# mono on 7' rods so casting or pitching liver has never been much of a problem - but when I'm fishing from the bank I seldome need to cast a far to hit the Fish I'm after.

I used this same rig for Stripers at Buckeye in the past because they kept swallowing Octopus hooks real deep when fishing liver & cut Shad - helped a bunch.


----------



## musikman43155

I'll have to stop by Buckeye and see the strippers sometime..


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Had to eddit my spelling thare - either would be good at Buckeye though


----------



## ohiohunter43015

I hear you guys saying use rubber bands, panythose, onion bags and all sorts of stuff that can be hard on fish if they are released and much harder on turtles that you can't in. Has anyone ever thought of using cheese cloth?


----------



## HookUpFishOn

cheese loth might work too. When I used the onion bags last weekend, I had to work my butt off just to get them off the hook. I doubt pantyhose would come off any easier. I don't think it would be a worry unless the fish took hook and all.


----------



## CatchFeesh

We used to buy cheese cloth from kroger, just a white mesh cloth used for baking and cut it into squares. Then we'd grab a chunk of chicken liver and wrap it in the square. Then we'd take some line and wrap the top of the cloth and tie it off. Takes some time to do and I'm not sure if its legal (don't believe so) but when you hook that on there it won't come off without the use of a cutting utensil. Normally we'd just leave the bags in the chicken liver tub to soak until ready to use. Now I'm more or less just lazy and thread the liver on the hook and lob it. I did at one point use partially frozen livers which worked well also.


----------



## firemanjim70

get some cheese cloth or wifes old panty hose cut little squares put liver on hook and rap closh or hose around and tie with sewing thread to hold on hook works good.

jim


----------



## renagade redneck

I use hooks that have something like a safety pin built into them. You thread the liver on that part down to the hooks you can't throw it off.

Matt


----------



## 2percent

Pantyhose is the trick and the only way the fish would get it is if you lost hook and all. and If your using livers they make a great stinkbait. Just take 
1 pkg chicken livers blood and all
2tsp garlic pwdr
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 egg
put it in a blender and blend it till its slightly chunky. then put it in a bucket with lid and set outside in sun. usually 24hours does trick. then rap in squares of pantyhose and reel them in
the trick I was taught was if you can open the lid and not puke it aint ready lol


----------



## snake378

I get two tubs of liver and cut them into to strips. Then i can hook them like a worm on my hook, but keep them really cold is the trick. I take a small cooler put water in it and add a empty liver container in the water. Then i freeze it with the container when froze i remove the container and when i am ready to go fishing i put the chicken liver in the hole, it keeps the live a little tough but works for me.


----------



## willyb021

screw the chicken liver. hook on a gill or a shad .


----------

